# Hidden message on GW's daily blogpost - August 21th



## Nordicus (May 3, 2013)

An interesting little tidbit was discovered yesterday, by those that follow the daily blogposts by Games Workshop. Games Workshop is known to leave spoilers and hints, but this seems to be a bigger one than we have seen in quite a while.

If you go to this link all the way to the bottom, you will notice that just above "_Posted by Dan Harden_" there is a little too much space between this and the line above. If you mark it, you will see this sentence:

*"The Reign of Millions of Years will end, the great exodus will begin."*

Was could this mean? Are they going to shake up the 40k universe, similar to what they're doing in the WHFB universe or is it simply a tidbit of the next army update to come? Or is this possibly a reference to the WHFB updates that are coming in the months ahead, following the resurrection of Nagash?

Lore-masters assemble - Let's hear your theories!


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Very interesting. 

The only two races it could possibly apply to in 40k are the Eldar or Necrons. Other than that, I have no clue.


----------



## Brother Emund (Apr 17, 2009)

It might just be part of his signature perhaps? If its 40K, then it cannot be humans he's talking about... Eldar??


----------



## Nordicus (May 3, 2013)

Brother Emund said:


> It might just be part of his signature perhaps?


I had the thought as well, but then again, why have it as white writing on white background? It's a typical way to do a easter egg for those with a keen eye. This leads me to believe it's something else.


----------



## Fire Lord (Feb 15, 2009)

Look carefully, it's been there at least all week. Different sentence everyday. I don't know what it means either though.


----------



## Sethis (Jun 4, 2009)

Why would it apply to Eldar? They're not ruled by anyone. Unless they plan to do something with Exodites, which I find very unlikely.


----------



## Nordicus (May 3, 2013)

Fire Lord said:


> Look carefully, it's been there at least all week.


Nice find! It only adds to the mystery!


----------



## Remeriel (Jul 9, 2012)

Today's is up - it reads: "It’s been 844 years since he last walked the physical realm. 844 years to plot and scheme, to finish the Great Ritual he started so long ago. But the Dark Gods have played their hand and the destiny of the three-eyed king has been revealed. Death is the only solution, the only constant, the only remedy for the sickness that ails the world.

No idea what I’m talking about? Wondering what all the secret messages have been throughout the week? You need to pick up issue 30 of White Dwarf, which is out tomorrow in Games Workshop stores, independent stockists and right here on the Games Workshop webstore. Inside you’ll find out more about the End Times and what they mean for the future of Warhammer. It will never be the same again…"

So, the secret messages are about Nagash after all 

EDIT - I should probably point out that there's a picture of the new Nagash model on the cover of WD, which is the image listed at the top of the page...


----------



## Wookiepelt (Jan 29, 2013)

Well... the full hidden message for the whole week reads:

_"The Dark Brothers are stronger than ever before, and the old gods fade. Only in death will any respite be found. In a land of mist the mountains will tremble and the sea turn black. The Wind of Shyish will blow once more, freed from its eternal prison. Divine blood will flow, kings will fall. Mankind must choose between death or damnation. The Reign of Millions of Years will end, the great exodus will begin."_


----------



## Brother Emund (Apr 17, 2009)

Well, that just about sorts that mystery out!!!:drinks:


----------



## Bindi Baji (Apr 23, 2009)

It's the long awaited return of the Slann, either that or Squats


----------



## Adramalech (Nov 10, 2009)

http://www.games-workshop.com/en-US...92&Nu=product.repositoryId&qty=12&sorting=phl

speculation is useless now. the preorders are up.


----------



## whittsy (Feb 8, 2013)

"The End Times" Does this possibly mean Archaon and Nagash are going to get together and have tea parties and plot the fall of the Empire? TOGETHER?


----------



## Adramalech (Nov 10, 2009)

whittsy said:


> "The End Times" Does this possibly mean Archaon and Nagash are going to get together and have tea parties and plot the fall of the Empire? TOGETHER?


I sure as fuck hope so. foppish pricks, all of them.


----------



## Snokvor (Aug 3, 2014)

"Paging Harry the Hammer to the wardrobe. Paging Harry the Hammer to the wardrobe..."


----------



## Archon Grimherald (Apr 10, 2014)

with all honesty i can say i am not a fan of the fantasy side of warhammer, that being said that Nagash model is one sexy bitch. I may have to start saving to gets him


----------



## dragonkingofthestars (May 3, 2010)

I don't get it about Nagash, why on earth would he be such a threat on the table top or in the warhammer universe.

I mean, think about it.

_*I HAVE ARISEN!! I HAVE SLEPT FOR 844 YEARS!! BUT I HAVE AWAKEN AND ALL SHALL WITHER AND DIE!!!. . . SAY, WHAT ARE THOSE BIG BLACK TUBE THINGS OVER TH--*_ (get his head blown off by a cannon)


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

dragonkingofthestars said:


> I don't get it about Nagash, why on earth would he be such a threat on the table top or in the warhammer universe.
> 
> I mean, think about it.
> 
> _*I HAVE ARISEN!! I HAVE SLEPT FOR 844 YEARS!! BUT I HAVE AWAKEN AND ALL SHALL WITHER AND DIE!!!. . . SAY, WHAT ARE THOSE BIG BLACK TUBE THINGS OVER TH--*_ (get his head blown off by a cannon)


Because he's immortal and REALLY powerful? I mean how many other Level 5 Wizards do you know in the game?


----------



## Tha Tall One (Aug 16, 2008)

Well, as Arthur C. Clarke said, any sufficiently advanced technology is indistinguishable from magic. I guess a bunch of cannons is suffiencently advanced enough.


----------



## alasdair (Jun 11, 2009)

Wookiepelt said:


> _"The Dark Brothers are stronger than ever before, and the old gods fade. Only in death will any respite be found. In a land of mist the mountains will tremble and the sea turn black. The Wind of Shyish will blow once more, freed from its eternal prison. Divine blood will flow, kings will fall. Mankind must choose between death or damnation. The Reign of Millions of Years will end, the great exodus will begin."_


Summary:

- Mannfred, Arkhan and bros. are back
- The elven pantheon are weakening
- The world is gonna start getting nasty
- Death magic is the new black (Shyish is the wind of Amethyst if I recall correctly)
- Regicide is the new new black
- The Empire is pretty buggered, either Chaos or Undead is the way to go
- The Empire really is buggered, or more specifically the emperor, or more more specifically the living in general
- Nagash is back baby


----------

